# Are there any Koreans on the Puritan Board?



## xirtam (Nov 24, 2013)

I am looking for a Reformed Korean here on the Puritan Board, who can tell me what "Reformed Church" is in Korean (한글).

I know, "고신(GoSin)" is "very conservative", but it is not necessarily Reformed. "합동 (HapDong)" is liberal. I found one Presbyterian church in our area whose Korean pastor may have graduated from Calvin Theological Seminary, but his church is "합동". Apparently, a few years ago they had asked me to preach at their church for the English service without ever meeting me. Now they have a Pentecostal preaching, who holds a Bachelor in theology. 

Anyway, I'm trying to find a reformed church in my city (대구,Daegu), but I need to know what I am looking for. Yes, my lovely wife is Korean, but we are uncertain as the proper title "reformed church" generally falls under. 

Is it "개혁주의"?

In Christ,


----------



## Pergamum (Nov 24, 2013)

Dennis Oh is on the PB and might be in Seoul, Korea right now.


----------



## Eoghan (Nov 24, 2013)

What about searching for reformed terms? Would that not give a lead in a google search?

Sola Scriptura
Sola Fide
Solus Christus
Soli Deo Gloria
Sola Gratia


----------



## Tim (Nov 24, 2013)

Brian, one of my elders speaks the language. I will ask him.


----------



## Guido's Brother (Nov 24, 2013)

Are you familiar with the Independent Reformed Church of Korea? 

There is also a Reformed Church of Korea. One of the pastors there studied at our seminary here in Hamilton for a year or so and was a member of our church. He lives in Jeonju. I can put you in touch, if you're interested in speaking with him.


----------



## xirtam (Nov 24, 2013)

Pergamum said:


> Dennis Oh is on the PB and might be in Seoul, Korea right now.




Thank you. I just messaged him, but I notice that he has not been on here for over a year. We'll see. 

In Christ,


----------



## xirtam (Nov 24, 2013)

Guido's Brother said:


> Are you familiar with the Independent Reformed Church of Korea?
> 
> There is also a Reformed Church of Korea. One of the pastors there studied at our seminary here in Hamilton for a year or so and was a member of our church. He lives in Jeonju. I can put you in touch, if you're interested in speaking with him.



I am not familiar with them, but I would like to be directed in anyway possible. 

In Christ,


----------



## Guido's Brother (Nov 24, 2013)

xirtam said:


> Guido's Brother said:
> 
> 
> > Are you familiar with the Independent Reformed Church of Korea?
> ...



If you're on Facebook, send me a friend request and then I can connect you with Rev. Dongsup Song.


----------



## xirtam (Nov 24, 2013)

Guido's Brother said:


> xirtam said:
> 
> 
> > Guido's Brother said:
> ...



Done.


----------

